# Craftsman 315.25070 router - is it 1/4" or 1/2"?



## paraic (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi
Newbie question..
Just looking at a well looked after old Craftsman router 25070 model and was wondering if it is just 1/4" or can it take 1/2" shafts?

And excuse my ignorance but why are there two different width shafts in routing?

thanks.
Paraic


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paraic.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

paraic said:


> Hi
> Newbie question..
> Just looking at a well looked after old Craftsman router 25070 model and was wondering if it is just 1/4" or can it take 1/2" shafts?
> 
> ...


http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/4638.pdf

Judging from the parts breakdown, I'd say it's probably only 1/4" diameter bit capable. The reason for larger bit diameters is due to the size of bit (overall outside diameter) larger ones require larger shanks on the bits, to prevent the bit from shearing off during routing. Larger bits are much stronger, and can withstand the side load forces more adequately without flexing or breaking. That should be a good router for the general stuff, but you may want a more powerful router with removeable collets for the bigger projects.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

paraic said:


> Hi
> Newbie question..
> Just looking at a well looked after old Craftsman router 25070 model and was wondering if it is just 1/4" or can it take 1/2" shafts?
> 
> ...


Yep, 1/4" on the old Craftsman router.

Why 2 shank sizes? Actually, there are several out there... both SAE and Metric!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have bits in shank sizes 6mm, 1/4", 3/8", 10mm, 12mm, and 1/2". And there are a lot more than that. Lots of CNC straight bits are the same size as the diameter and they use collets for each size, so if you are buying bits online it's a good idea to make sure what the shank size is.


----------



## paraic (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all
Thanks for the prompt and informative replies. I will go with this router for now to learn the ropes. It comes with the metal router table and is $50 with a few accessories and a bunch of 1/4 in bits. Good value I believe.

Paraic


----------

